# Getting together with Gramps



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Gramps and I have been talking about getting together for a looong time, and have never seemed to make it out on the water together until today. 

We met early, loaded up the tunnel hull and hit the river in Jensen. Wind forecast was 3mph out of the south. They got half that right as it was out of the south, but more like 10-12. We found some action on the flats early, and wound up with a decent trout bite for a while. 

Gramps with a good sample:










We went out with the thought of flounder, but the spots we were targeting just weren't producing yet. Another cold front or two and they should be on. 

We wound up having some spotty action all morning, and bagged some trout, ladyfish, jacks, bluefish and  snook before we packed it in. No monsters, but not bad for a morning on artificials. 

We spend the slack time exchanging thoughts on gheenoes and had a good time. Never would have met or gotten on the water together had it not been for the microskiff forum!

-T


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

and that is what it is all about! glad you guys had a good day out there.....


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice trout and good times.


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice pic, sounds like you all had a good time. By the way how do you like that trolling motor extension? Can you tell me about that trolling motor extension handle, what brand where to get it. I need one for my boat.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Nice pic, sounds like you all had a good time.  By the way how do you like that trolling motor extension? Can you tell me about that trolling motor extension handle, what brand where to get it.  I need one for my boat.


It's from Master repair. I've had it for a few years, and have run trolling motors side by side without it as well. Here's my take on it: If you fish under bridges, in inlets/passes and high current areas, it's nice to have.

If you fish the flats only, it kinda gets in the way at times. 

There is no speed control on it, just an on/off button on the end of it. You set the speed as normal with the motor handle, then turn the motor on/off with the extension. 

http://www.masterrepairinc.com/accessories.html

-T


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

The reason I asked was the claymont feels real uncomfortable & tippy when standing way up on the pointed deck to work the troller. But feels much more stable when working from a couple feet further back on the deck. And also does not squat as bad either. So I thought an extension arm might help the situation. By the way is master repair also the authorized minn kota motorguide repair center in Stuart? 
thanks Tom


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Should have mentioned here's another alternative at 1/10th the price if all you're looking to do is stand a bit farther back...

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/links/link.jsp?id=0012364014110a&type=product&cmCat=SEARCH_all_NYR&returnPage=search-results1.jsp&QueryText=minn+kota&Ntk=Products&sort=all&Go.y=0&_D%3AhasJS=+&Nty=1&hasJS=true&No=72&Ne=2510&nyr=1&N=3248&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1&_DARGS=%2Fcabelas%2Fen%2Fcommon%2Fsearch%2Fsearch-box.jsp.form23&Go.x=0


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for help Tom


----------

